# Seriously confused



## bororider (28 Jul 2013)

As I explained here > http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hello-from-sometimes-sunny-peterborough.136242/
I have just taken up cycling on a bike that is so unsuitable for me so am now looking for a new bike

I have it in my head that I should get a Hybrid bike but something is niggling away at me to go for a road bike.

I initially had a budget of £200-£300, having looked on Halfords website and seeing a few in that price bracket, however I have now increased that to £400 ish.

I went to Halfords and although I liked a couple of the Carrera bikes I felt like it was just a sales pitch, talking about the after sales packages etc.

I've had a trek around some local bike shops and had narrowed my list down to about a dozen hybrid bikes. One shop recommended the Claud Butler Urban 100 and a Python Quantum 8000, both for well under £300
Another had a Diamondback for £200 and said it was their best seller. I was a bit taken aback expecting them to try to sell me the most expensive bike they had, not the cheapest.

I then tried another shop who were very helpful and let me try a couple and so I think I am going to use them, which narrows my options down to Giant, Trek & Ridgeback

Now I know nothing about bikes so my list is purely down to price and not spec, simply because I don't understand it all.

From Ridgeback I have noted the Rapide Velocity & Velocity SE, they also have Comet and Motion a bit cheaper
Trek 7.0 fx & 7.1 fx
Giant Roam 3/4, Escape 2/3


Now I appreciate only I can ultimately make the decision but if anyone could steer me towards or away from any of those mentioned that would be great, or any alternatives

I am riding for fitness really atm, but would like to go as far and as fast as I can, with me being the weakest link in the chain. Will a Hybrid accommodate this?

Sorry for the long post


----------



## Raging Squirrel (28 Jul 2013)

I got a hybrid for the same reason, settled on a Boardman rather than something cheap.then I got a road bike and it was sooooo much easier and faster to ride.

Tbh I'd disregard the ridgeback from the list and stay to trek or giant


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

I'd get a road bike, certainly nothing with suspension if speed is the aim

For £430, you can get the triban 5 road bike from decathlon, sti shifters, carbon fork.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Road bike, its soooo much better and soooo much faster.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2013)

My brother has the Trek 7.1fx, and apart from a couple of niggles (didn't like the saddle or the tyres) gets on with it very well.

If a road bike is what you want though, the Triban 5 suggested above is probably the best spec you'll find for the money.


----------



## bororider (28 Jul 2013)

This is just it, I really don't know.

Just got this niggling voice in the back of my head saying go for the road bike.
Most of my riding will be on the road, but some will be on cycle paths. Also fancied going to some of the nature places which will be a lot of gras and tracks I'm guessing which is why i thought a sporty hybrid may be a better option


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

Do you think you'll be in a position to buy a road bike in a year...perfect n+1 opportunity


----------



## bororider (28 Jul 2013)

I'd like to think so yh.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

I know very little about bike spec but aren't cyclo cross bikes meant for that sort of thing with bigger tyres for the paths and off road ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2013)

@bororider i always have a couple of road bikes for sale you are more than welcome to pop over and try one just for the experiance to see what you think about road bikes


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

You'll have a better idea of what type of riding you are doing and if you need more than one bike. You can ride a road bike on rougher paths, just need to slow down a bit. Which you'll do anywhere to be considerate to other users who have priority

I wouldn't discount the ridgebacks, they make very good fast hybrids, probably get a better spec too than the more expensive treks


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jul 2013)

Test ride both types of bike to see which riding position you like the best.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

Hillwimp - yes but even the cheapest cx bike with basic spec is £600+ new

Also be heavier and slower than a good fast hybrid


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @bororider i always have a couple of road bikes for sale you are more than welcome to pop over and try one just for the experiance to see what you think about road bikes


 
Bororider, Biggs682 offer sounds like a great idea. Ive always wanted to have a go on a really expensive bike to see what all the hypes about and to be able to see the difference in the types.


----------



## bororider (28 Jul 2013)

I tried one of each yesterday, albeit for a very short distance, and preferred the positioning on the hybrid, but I have only ever had a mountain bike so I'm used to being in the upright position anyway.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2013)

@Hill Wimp all apart from 1 are retro steel bikes


----------



## bororider (28 Jul 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @bororider i always have a couple of road bikes for sale you are more than welcome to pop over and try one just for the experiance to see what you think about road bikes


 
Thanks for the offer. My brother has a road bike, so he is obviously trying to steer me in that direction. I'm hoping to try his if we can arrange a meet sometime soon


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2013)

bororider said:


> Thanks for the offer. My brother has a road bike, so he is obviously trying to steer me in that direction. I'm hoping to try his if we can arrange a meet sometime soon


 
offer always stand for all so no trouble


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @Hill Wimp all apart from 1 are retro steel bikes


 

Sorry i just meant the ability to try was a good one not that they may or may not be super dooper ones.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

You can be pretty upright on road bikes too. I reckon go for the hybrid, get fitter, addicted to cycling and then save up to get the roadie next year


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Does where you work do the cycle to work scheme ?


----------



## bororider (28 Jul 2013)

No, i drive a van all over the country installing computer networks. Not sure a bike would quite cut it tbh


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

Might be difficult to convince HMRC that you are using the bike for commuting in that case, even if your employer offers it to head office staff say


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Mmmm could put a strain on the panniers.


----------



## bororider (28 Jul 2013)

I reckon so yeah!!


----------



## bororider (29 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> I'd get a road bike, certainly nothing with suspension if speed is the aim
> 
> For £430, you can get the triban 5 road bike from decathlon, sti shifters, carbon fork.


 

Thanks for all the replies so far, appreciated

This looks a good bike actually if I go down that route. I don't have a Decathlon anywhere near me but I'm working in Stockport Wednesday so may ring them and see if I can try one.
My only concern is if something goes wrong I will have to travel miles to get it sorted

Your other comment re get a Hybrid now and see how it goes was my initial feeling tbh. It's just deciding on one


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2013)

Go ride some  If you want speed, consider the weight, width of tyres (and whether you can add narrower ones), I'd want a carbon fork


----------



## annedonnelly (29 Jul 2013)

bororider said:


> No, i drive a van all over the country installing computer networks. Not sure a bike would quite cut it tbh


Does that give you the chance to visit lots of bike shops in your lunch hour? Try a few different ones for size? Though that might just make you more confused


----------



## MaxInc (29 Jul 2013)

Try to imagine where you would be in a years time once the fitness if no longer a concern and get a bike that will fit that purpose. In reality you will need at least 2 bikes but if you have to choose only one, get the one that covers 80% of your goals long term.

Road bikes are faster and fun on long runs but less practical around town and more difficult to manoeuvre at slow speed. Since most riders end up challenging themselves for distance and speed, they inevitably end up with (at least) a road bike of some sorts. With road bikes you trade versatility and some comfort for speed.

For practicality like riding around town to grocery store, relaxing off road exploratory ride I very much prefer the super heavy but robust, comfortable and versatile MTB. Slow but loads more fun than a road bike for this kind of riding. With a Hybrid you give away some speed and you get a lot of versatility.

Both bikes will get you fit in no time, and both are fun in a different way. Best choice is to get one of each


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2013)

Without wishing to confuse your choice of bikes can I highly recommend the Marin San Rafael series. 

I now ride a road bike but started off with two of these. Great bikes which will perform equally well on road and cycle paths (those without Tarmac). I even did two 5 day tours on mine. When I retire and need a good utility bike these will be the first I look at.


----------



## matthat (29 Jul 2013)

Don't want to throw a spanner in the works but!! What sort of distances will you be covering? I agree with maxInc, I was commuting 12 miles a day on a spesh hybrid which was ideal for the rd and conditions but wouldn't personally want to do over about 30-40 mile rides on it, I've now purchased a giant Defy 3 which yes is out of your quoted price bracket at the minute but i'm now doing 60-70 mile rides and trying to get upto my 1st century ride. Mtb are good solid workhorses but generally heavy and sluggish I use mine only for track rides, My suggestion to you is to go with the hybrid then in 12-18 months for the N+1 you could choose rd bike for speed or mtb for fun in the mud!! Happy hunting.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't rate central Peterborough too highly for road cycling, too many roundabouts/muppets and paths are more apt for a hybrid (aka town bike) but head out west to Elton and beyond and its a great network of lanes ideally suited to road bikes. I would go for a road bike, as I like to explore but if you just plan on pootling round town a town bike may be more apt.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2013)

bororider said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far, appreciated
> 
> This looks a good bike actually if I go down that route. I don't have a Decathlon anywhere near me but I'm working in Stockport Wednesday so may ring them and see if I can try one.
> My only concern is if something goes wrong I will have to travel miles to get it sorted
> ...


 
There is a Decathlon store in Stockport, Georges Road, SK4 1DN http://www.decathlon.co.uk/en/store?store_id=PS_UK_250&rememberMe=off


----------



## Biggler (29 Jul 2013)

@bororider , If the 'boro' in your name means you're from Middlesbrough there's a good Giant dealer in Yarm - http://www.yarmcycles.net/ . Go take a Roam for a spin!


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2013)

I think he's in Peterborough


----------



## bororider (29 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Try to imagine where you would be in a years time once the fitness if no longer a concern and get a bike that will fit that purpose. In reality you will need at least 2 bikes but if you have to choose only one, get the one that covers 80% of your goals long term.
> 
> Road bikes are faster and fun on long runs but less practical around town and more difficult to manoeuvre at slow speed. Since most riders end up challenging themselves for distance and speed, they inevitably end up with (at least) a road bike of some sorts. With road bikes you trade versatility and some comfort for speed.
> 
> ...


 
I hope to keep at it and with a better bike than I have now I should be able to enjoy it a lot more aswell. I guess I will probably end up with a Hybrid and a road bike at some point. The missus will be well happy with that!!!



PaulSB said:


> Without wishing to confuse your choice of bikes can I highly recommend the Marin San Rafael series.
> I now ride a road bike but started off with two of these. Great bikes which will perform equally well on road and cycle paths (those without Tarmac). I even did two 5 day tours on mine. When I retire and need a good utility bike these will be the first I look at.


 
Hi, thanks for the recommendation. There only appears to be one stockist and they're miles away. I'm not confident enough yet to order and sort it myself



matthat said:


> Don't want to throw a spanner in the works but!! What sort of distances will you be covering? I agree with maxInc, I was commuting 12 miles a day on a spesh hybrid which was ideal for the rd and conditions but wouldn't personally want to do over about 30-40 mile rides on it, I've now purchased a giant Defy 3 which yes is out of your quoted price bracket at the minute but i'm now doing 60-70 mile rides and trying to get upto my 1st century ride. Mtb are good solid workhorses but generally heavy and sluggish I use mine only for track rides, My suggestion to you is to go with the hybrid then in 12-18 months for the N+1 you could choose rd bike for speed or mtb for fun in the mud!! Happy hunting.


 
At the moment I am going out in the morning before work, doing anything from 5 to 10 miles, depending on what time i get up. Done 14m at the weekend when I had more time and would like to think i could do 20-25 miles on a weekend morning. Not looking at anything over that distance just yet.
I think your last sentence is what i will end up doing.



HLaB said:


> I wouldn't rate central Peterborough too highly for road cycling, too many roundabouts/muppets and paths are more apt for a hybrid (aka town bike) but head out west to Elton and beyond and its a great network of lanes ideally suited to road bikes. I would go for a road bike, as I like to explore but if you just plan on pootling round town a town bike may be more apt.


 
Atm I'm doing town and the surrounding areas, only really because I know the roads and need to get back in time for work!



Paulus said:


> There is a Decathlon store in Stockport, Georges Road, SK4 1DN http://www.decathlon.co.uk/en/store?store_id=PS_UK_250&rememberMe=off


 
I'd clocked that thanks, hopefully will get time to pop in



Biggler said:


> @bororider , If the 'boro' in your name means you're from Middlesbrough there's a good Giant dealer in Yarm - http://www.yarmcycles.net/ . Go take a Roam for a spin!





vickster said:


> I think he's in Peterborough


 
Peterborough yes


Wow, thanks for all the replies, I'm a little overwhelmed so thanks

I have decided to go down the Hybrid route for now. My budget has dictated that somewhat and I also think I'd be better suited to one as things stand.

So I've narrowed it down to the Trek 7.1fx & 7.2fx. Plus the Giant Escape 2 & 3
As I've said before I know nothing about the technical side of these things so could you tell me in simple terms what the differences are for your money in the models above

I also quite like the Ridgeback Velocity SE, there is just something about a white bike that i like. Somebody said avoid Ridgeback so not too sure on this one.

Thanks again and apologies for so many questions, just wanna get it right


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2013)

I am not sure why the other poster said to avoid Ridgeback, I would certainly test ride. White bikes rock. That one is quite a heavy beast though with its steel fork

Trek has steel fork too, Giant 2 has alloy, should be a bit lighter and has the slimmest tyres so should be quicker on the roads, with the others more comfy on rough stuff

Go sit on them, ride them and see which thrills your heart!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> I am not sure why the other poster said to avoid Ridgeback, I would certainly test ride. That one is quite a heavy beast though with its steel fork


Looking at the spec on the Ridgeback website, it's 27.1lbs which is 12.3kg. I wouldn't call that heavy (unless compared to a racer) and the cro-moly fork should give a more compliant ride than an aluminium alloy one.

Much as I was impressed by my brother's Trek, that Ridgeback looks a better spec for the money.

I notice that Giant won't quote a weight for theirs.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2013)

Over 10kg is heavy for me, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## bororider (29 Jul 2013)

Ha ha, all the hybrids Ive seen are 11-13kg, which is seriously lightweight compared to what I have.

I do really like the look of the Ridgeback, again it's just something about the white. But I'm not gonna pick a bike just cos of the colour lol


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> Over 10kg is heavy for me, I need all the help I can get!


You wouldn't like my bikes then. The lightest is 17kg.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2013)

No lol!


----------



## MaxInc (29 Jul 2013)

bororider said:


> But I'm not gonna pick a bike just cos of the colour lol



Hmm, for me that was the first criteria I set after the budget. I had to double the budget eventually but the colour remained  And of course it had to be white


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Jul 2013)

matthat said:


> Don't want to throw a spanner in the works but!! What sort of distances will you be covering? I agree with maxInc, I was commuting 12 miles a day on a spesh hybrid which was ideal for the rd and conditions but wouldn't personally want to do over about 30-40 mile rides on it, I've now purchased a giant Defy 3 which yes is out of your quoted price bracket at the minute but i'm now doing 60-70 mile rides and trying to get upto my 1st century ride. Mtb are good solid workhorses but generally heavy and sluggish I use mine only for track rides, My suggestion to you is to go with the hybrid then in 12-18 months for the N+1 you could choose rd bike for speed or mtb for fun in the mud!! Happy hunting.


Conversely I havent got past 60 miles on my road bike which is the same one, and anything over 20 kills my back, whereas last year on the hybrid I did a lot of 50s and a couple of centuries. Not easy but at least I was comfy!


----------



## bororider (31 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I have today putchased a Trek 7.3 for collection on Friday


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)




----------



## Peteaud (31 Jul 2013)

bororider said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I have today putchased a Trek 7.3 for collection on Friday


 

Dont forget to post the pics, or its not true


----------



## bororider (31 Jul 2013)

My brother's not happy with my choice, but he's a road bike nut. I'm just not ready for that yet


----------



## bororider (31 Jul 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Dont forget to post the pics, or its not true



Haha I can post the picture I took in the shop!! Will post one up friday night when I get it. £400 I paid which is more than I anticipated a week ago but happy now


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

bororider said:


> My brother's not happy with my choice, but he's a road bike nut. I'm just not ready for that yet


 

My cycling career went tricycle, Raleigh Honey, Road Bike, then 25 years of Hybrids and now in 2013 back to road bikes. I have loved all of them 

Have a great time doing what you want to, its all about enjoyment for you not someone else however you do it.


----------



## Ladytrucker (31 Jul 2013)

Good luck with your new bike. It is such a good feeling. I got my hybrid in April after using a MTB for a few months and what a difference. no stopping me now. I'm sure you have made the right choice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2013)

matthat said:


> Don't want to throw a spanner in the works but!! What sort of distances will you be covering? I agree with maxInc, I was commuting 12 miles a day on a spesh hybrid which was ideal for the rd and conditions but wouldn't personally want to do over about 30-40 mile rides on it, I've now purchased a giant Defy 3 which yes is out of your quoted price bracket at the minute but i'm now doing 60-70 mile rides and trying to get upto my 1st century ride. Mtb are good solid workhorses but generally heavy and sluggish I use mine only for track rides, My suggestion to you is to go with the hybrid then in 12-18 months for the N+1 you could choose rd bike for speed or mtb for fun in the mud!! Happy hunting.


 
and to throw another spanner in the works, I have a Spesh Sirrus and the last three weeks or so I have been doing 40+ miles every morning going to work, before that I had a Felt Hybrid and for the last few months was doing 30+ miles on each morning commute.


----------



## bororider (31 Jul 2013)

Im only up to 15 miles on my mtb atm so obviously want to go further now I got a decent bike but im only looking at 20-25miles I think. Hopefully if im still at it in 18 months time I can progress to a road bike.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

bororider said:


> Im only up to 15 miles on my mtb atm so obviously want to go further now I got a decent bike but im only looking at 20-25miles I think. Hopefully if im still at it in 18 months time I can progress to a road bike.


 

Don't look at a road bike necessarily as a progression its just a very different type of ride. Its all about what you want from your ride and don't forget different tyres can make a big difference on a bike without having to change the whole thing.


----------



## bororider (3 Aug 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Dont forget to post the pics, or its not true


 






And in comparison to my old one






Done just over 21 miles on it this morning and pleased with it.
The lack of suspension over the bumps took some getting used to but apart from that it was a lovely ride

I've put a slight bend on my pedal already tho, took a bend too hard and went down low but hit the pedal against the floor!!!

I think I'd like to get some ergon grips too for a change of position when I'm coasting. Are these easy enough to fit?


----------



## aidB (3 Aug 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Yay...lovely...it's not black


----------

